# Kai Man Wong wears a Speedy Pro



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)

So I was watching DigitalRev TV (love it or hate it, much like Top Gear) and several times I noticed what looked like a Speedy Pro on Kai's wrist.

Today, we got a perfect view of it, and I was correct. Looks like he is into watches as much as cameras.


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

He wears a Panerai sometimes as well


----------



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)

markot said:


> He wears a Panerai sometimes as well


Obviously being a Youtube Photography channel presenter is a well paid job


----------



## Jharris888 (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

may be it is, may be not, but his proper english accent and his hipster cool tell me hes from an affluent background. His parents must be british with a hong kong connection, you know as well as I do. Hong Kong was under british control until recently. That should explain it.


----------



## Le20 (Jun 5, 2017)

I remember seeing him wearing a sub too.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Noticed what appears to be a new GMT Master pepsi on his wrist today on the Sony FX cine camera review. Nice to see a great, intelligent, informed, and funny host achieve success.


----------

